# First agility class - complete



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

Sounds like fun! Goldens are good at agility because they so want to please. I love it. I am competing with my Lab, and my Teddi just completed her first real agility session. She had taken puppy agility over a year ago, and then Focus with Control which we repeated before we moved on since she had almost a year between classes. 

Enjoy!!


----------



## goldengirls550 (Jun 12, 2008)

Sounds like fun. Don't worry if the class seems slow at first. It will pick up speed as lots of new obstacles are added, I promise :wave:.

Layla is in agility now and loving it. She has a blast on the course and runs her heart out! I call her my BC in a Golden Suit .


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Sounds like a lot of fun for you and Butters. I wish we had something like that offered in my neck of the woods.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Mine all LOVE agility! I retired the older 2, but the Tito Monster lives for it. I don't plan to trial him in it because we do the obedience and I feel he needs something that's just plain fun with no pressure. But I also think that the agility really helps in obedience in a lot of ways, although a lot of professional obedience trainers will tell you otherwise. It seems to help them learn to really focus on you, look to you for their next command, and work away from you, which is really helpful when you get to utility level obedience.
Have fun in class!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

It sounds like fun and I hope you and Butters enjoy it.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

It sounds like you had fun! Danny is in agility 2 and is really pretty good. Jasper just started agility 1 and is actually doing much better than I expected since he is pretty timid. I think it is a great thing to do with your dog!


----------



## Augie's Mom (Sep 28, 2007)

Agility class is so much fun. Augie just loves it, its like a weekly playdate. The people love it too, its just so social and fun and our instructor is really cool.


----------

